# NFAA not posting scores!



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Its usually because the individual states dont all get their results in together.Also getting ready for Nats takes some time too,if the secs. are close to it.It was a good month for the GL Secs results.But they are there.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

yep talk to your directors it just a case of getting the scores into the nfaa,if they dont have em they cant post em!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

longbeard2212 said:


> What is the deal with the NFAA not posting the all the sectional scores?
> I understand it could take a little while, but they are really dragging this out.
> It has taken them so long it doesn't even matter, Nationals is over and the scores where posted the next day.
> Going on three weeks without results.
> Archers pay a good deal of money to get set up and shoot in these events, the least the NFAA could do is post the scores in a timely manner.


And where did you shoot?


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Southern Indoor Sectional, Bartlesville Oklahoma location


----------

